# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Nuova Srl e Debiti arretrati Ditta Individuale

## Italo 52

Buon pomeriggio. 
Un possibile cliente mi ha illustrato stamane ciò che vorrebbe che io facessi. 
Tutt'ora è titolare di una Ditta Individuale come artigiano (falegname). Negli ultimi tre anni non ha pagato l'INPS, l'INAIL, non ha versato l'IVA e non ha prodotto le dichiarazioni dei redditi. EQUITALIA l'ha già colpito con cartelle esattoriali. 
Vorrebbe cessare la vecchia attività e creare una SRL unipersonale intestata alla moglie. Dopo di chè vorrebbe farsi assumere (pensate un pò). Tale SRL dovrebbe avere una duplice attività: BAR e FALEGNAMERIA. Nel Bar lavorerebbe la moglie mentre lui potrebbe continuare a fare il suo lavoro riaquistando il DURC tramite la nuova SRL. 
Essendo il sottoscritto prossimo alla pensione, vorrei evitare di compiere operazioni poco consone al buon costume quindi sono propenso a rifiutare l'incarico. 
Ma per curiosità personale, vorrei risolvere alcuni miei dubbi.
1. i debiti arretrati rimarranno in capo alla persona senza intaccare la nuova SRL. Potranno però rifarsi su una parte dello stipendio che andrà a percepire? (io penso di si)
2. fino a che punto tale operazione rimane nella sfera della leicità? 
Saluti

----------


## paolopoul

> Buon pomeriggio. 
> Un possibile cliente mi ha illustrato stamane ciò che vorrebbe che io facessi. 
> Tutt'ora è titolare di una Ditta Individuale come artigiano (falegname). Negli ultimi tre anni non ha pagato l'INPS, l'INAIL, non ha versato l'IVA e non ha prodotto le dichiarazioni dei redditi. EQUITALIA l'ha già colpito con cartelle esattoriali. 
> Vorrebbe cessare la vecchia attività e creare una SRL unipersonale intestata alla moglie. Dopo di chè vorrebbe farsi assumere (pensate un pò). Tale SRL dovrebbe avere una duplice attività: BAR e FALEGNAMERIA. Nel Bar lavorerebbe la moglie mentre lui potrebbe continuare a fare il suo lavoro riaquistando il DURC tramite la nuova SRL. 
> Essendo il sottoscritto prossimo alla pensione, vorrei evitare di compiere operazioni poco consone al buon costume quindi sono propenso a rifiutare l'incarico. 
> Ma per curiosità personale, vorrei risolvere alcuni miei dubbi.
> 1. i debiti arretrati rimarranno in capo alla persona senza intaccare la nuova SRL. Potranno però rifarsi su una parte dello stipendio che andrà a percepire? (io penso di si)
> 2. fino a che punto tale operazione rimane nella sfera della leicità? 
> Saluti

  1) si: cessione di un quinto dello stipendio
2) è abbastanza comune. Deontologicamente non so quanto corretta. Civilmente dovrebbe farsi un conferimento.

----------


## robil

La srl è una società di capitali come tale avente personalità giuridica autonoma. Si tratta di un soggetto giuridicamente autonomo. Non si violerebbe nessuna norma (giuridica o morale) procedendo alla costituzione di una Srl, rispettando le normative fiscali e contributive  ed ottenendo un Durc regolare. Le responsabilità patrimoniali in capo alla persona fisica rimarranno ovviamente in essere fino alla loro estinzione. Anche in caso di cessione/conferimento d'azienda individuale nella srl (pertanto di tutti i crediti e i debiti inerenti l'azienda - oggi rappresentata da una ditta individuale) la persona fisica rimane responsabile delle proprie obbligazioni. Oltrettutto i debiti INPS e le Omissioni relative alle dichiarazioni sono debiti e obbligo personali che non si trasferirebbero comunque con la cessione/conferimento d'azienda. In altri termini la costituzione della Srl non rappresenterà mai una "fuga" dalle proprie responsabilità e pertanto non si viola nessuna legge. 
E corretto dire che potrà (potenzialmente) essere pignorato 1/5 dello stipendio tuttavia gli stipendi/pensioni non sono pignorabili fino a determinati limiti (in passato corrispondenti alle pensioni minime ossia circa 500 euro mensili ma ad oggi il limite dovrebbe essere stato aumentato. E' necessario un approfondimento sul punto).

----------


## Italo 52

> La srl è una società di capitali come tale avente personalità giuridica autonoma. Si tratta di un soggetto giuridicamente autonomo. Non si violerebbe nessuna norma (giuridica o morale) procedendo alla costituzione di una Srl, rispettando le normative fiscali e contributive  ed ottenendo un Durc regolare. Le responsabilità patrimoniali in capo alla persona fisica rimarranno ovviamente in essere fino alla loro estinzione. Anche in caso di cessione/conferimento d'azienda individuale nella srl (pertanto di tutti i crediti e i debiti inerenti l'azienda - oggi rappresentata da una ditta individuale) la persona fisica rimane responsabile delle proprie obbligazioni. Oltrettutto i debiti INPS e le Omissioni relative alle dichiarazioni sono debiti e obbligo personali che non si trasferirebbero comunque con la cessione/conferimento d'azienda. In altri termini la costituzione della Srl non rappresenterà mai una "fuga" dalle proprie responsabilità e pertanto non si viola nessuna legge. 
> E corretto dire che potrà (potenzialmente) essere pignorato 1/5 dello stipendio tuttavia gli stipendi/pensioni non sono pignorabili fino a determinati limiti (in passato corrispondenti alle pensioni minime ossia circa 500 euro mensili ma ad oggi il limite dovrebbe essere stato aumentato. E' necessario un approfondimento sul punto).

  Dal colloquio avuto, ho capito che non farà il conferimento dell'individuale nella nuova SRL. Cesserà la vecchia attività artigianale per diventare "dipendente" della SRL della moglie. Conosco le responsabilità di cui mi hai scritto, il mio unico dubbio era relativo alla leicità dell'operazione e alle eventuale mie responsabilità come "artefice" dell'operazione.

----------


## robil

> Dal colloquio avuto, ho capito che non farà il conferimento dell'individuale nella nuova SRL. Cesserà la vecchia attività artigianale per diventare "dipendente" della SRL della moglie. Conosco le responsabilità di cui mi hai scritto, il mio unico dubbio era relativo alla leicità dell'operazione e alle eventuale mie responsabilità come "artefice" dell'operazione.

  Mi pare ci sia un eccesso di scrupolo più che di un concorso in responsabilità.. La mia risposta ha voluto evidenziare che una nuova Srl in quanto soggetto giuridico autonomo avrà la propria vita indipendente dalla precedente ditta individuale. Se nella Srl venisse conferita la ditta individuale con assunzione dei debiti ci troveremo di fronte a due soggetti responsabili per i debiti propri della ditta (il vecchio titolare e la nuova Srl). Se nella Srl non viene conferita l'azienda prima gestita come ditta individuale non ci sarà nessuna responsabilità per i vecchi debiti. I debiti dell'imprenditore individuale in quanto anche debiti personali per definizione (essendo l'imprenditore individuale non dotato di responsabilità limitata al patrimonio impiegato nell'azienda ma responsabile invia illimitata, cioè anche con i debiti personali extra sfera imprenidtoriale) rimarranno sempre in capo all'ex imprenditore individuale.  
Non stai architettando nulla di cattivo fidati  :Wink: . I debiti in essere esistono e non possono essere cancellati. L'unico aspetto critico potrebbe essere quello della destinazione di patrimoni originariamente a garanzia dei debiti e "spostati" dalla sfera personale dell'imprneditore individuale al solo fine di fuggire dalle proprie responsabilità/debiti. Questo può costituire persino reato nel caso in cui si tratti di una ditta individuale passibile di fallimento (con determinati fatturati e importi di investimenti). Si integrerebbe  infatti il reato di bancarotta per distrazione. Di certo non è configurabile il reato e nessuna responsabilità in capo alla Srl o alla moglie per aver fatto nascere una nuova impresa che con buone intenzioni necessità di un Durc regolare.

----------


## Italo 52

> Mi pare ci sia un eccesso di scrupolo più che di un concorso in responsabilità.. La mia risposta ha voluto evidenziare che una nuova Srl in quanto soggetto giuridico autonomo avrà la propria vita indipendente dalla precedente ditta individuale. Se nella Srl venisse conferita la ditta individuale con assunzione dei debiti ci troveremo di fronte a due soggetti responsabili per i debiti propri della ditta (il vecchio titolare e la nuova Srl). Se nella Srl non viene conferita l'azienda prima gestita come ditta individuale non ci sarà nessuna responsabilità per i vecchi debiti. I debiti dell'imprenditore individuale in quanto anche debiti personali per definizione (essendo l'imprenditore individuale non dotato di responsabilità limitata al patrimonio impiegato nell'azienda ma responsabile invia illimitata, cioè anche con i debiti personali extra sfera imprenidtoriale) rimarranno sempre in capo all'ex imprenditore individuale.  
> Non stai architettando nulla di cattivo fidati . I debiti in essere esistono e non possono essere cancellati. L'unico aspetto critico potrebbe essere quello della destinazione di patrimoni originariamente a garanzia dei debiti e "spostati" dalla sfera personale dell'imprneditore individuale al solo fine di fuggire dalle proprie responsabilità/debiti. Questo può costituire persino reato nel caso in cui si tratti di una ditta individuale passibile di fallimento (con determinati fatturati e importi di investimenti). Si integrerebbe  infatti il reato di bancarotta per distrazione. Di certo non è configurabile il reato e nessuna responsabilità in capo alla Srl o alla moglie per aver fatto nascere una nuova impresa che con buone intenzioni necessità di un Durc regolare.

  Si forse sono eccessivamente prudente. A garanzia dei debiti non ha nulla, quindi nessuna distrazione! 
Ringraziandoti per le risposte, ti saluto cordialmente. 
Italo

----------

